# TiVo search engine for Firefox users



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

Attached is a small plugin I created to allow me to search my TiVo from the Firefox search engines tab. It includes a TiVo logo.

You need to change the IP and port to match your TiVo then copy the file to the 

\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\ 

folder, restart Firefox and it should appear in the list of search engines.

If you have multiple TiVos (I have two) copy and rename the file and edit the IP and port as above and you will get one engine per TiVo.

I am using RC 2 of Firefox and I don't know if it will work with earlier versions.

The plugin does a straight search by program title (which is all I ever do). If you want to do anything else you can customize the search by editing the XML.

Mark


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Lovely!

That'll be great for the home PC, but will require some modification (on my TiVo) before I can use it on my work PC.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

mbriody said:


> I am using RC 2 of Firefox


In case you hadn't realised Firefox has been in full release for a while now, and is up to v1.5.0.7 currently...

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I think he means RC2 of Firefox 2.0.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahhh. Right. In that case, Firefox 2.0 RC3 is now available...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmm nice idea, although this doesnt work on a Mac...


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

Shouldn't be any different. 

What version of FF do you have?


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes it was FF 2 RC 2 and yes I am now at RC3 



Mike B said:


> Ahhh. Right. In that case, Firefox 2.0 RC3 is now available...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

mbriody said:


> Shouldn't be any different.
> 
> What version of FF do you have?


For Apple Mac its 1.5.0.7. It does not use XML for its search plugins it uses .src files. Sorry.


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

Right, so its not a Mac-specific issue you just need a newer FF.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm also using FF2RC2 and it appears to use .src files.

I tried to use this anyway, but got an empty liner in the list of search engines, which didn't do anything.


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

The search plugins are definitely XML.

If you upgraded from 1.x you may be looking at the folder for your previous installation. The upgrade to 2.x still leaves 1.x on the PC.

Here's my folder list:


```
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\amazondotcom.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\answers.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\creativecommons.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\eBay.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\google.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\pcworldUK.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\tivo1.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\tivo2.xml
E:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 2 Beta 2\searchplugins\yahoo.xml
```
What do you have?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Dragging the thread off-topic... 


Mike B said:


> Firefox 2.0 RC3 is now available...


Any good?
Salient points?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Ignore me. Missed a bit on the first post.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

mbriody said:


> Right, so its not a Mac-specific issue you just need a newer FF.


There is no higher version for Mac just yet... guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

Yes there is, RC3 of Firefox 2 for OSX is available here http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-rc.html
and the TiVo plugin works fine.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mbriody said:


> The search plugins are definitely XML.
> 
> If you upgraded from 1.x you may be looking at the folder for your previous installation. The upgrade to 2.x still leaves 1.x on the PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have a look when I get home...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

poissony said:


> Yes there is, RC3 of Firefox 2 for OSX is available here http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-rc.html
> and the TiVo plugin works fine.


"I stand corrected", said the man in the orthopeadic shoes


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mbriody said:


> The search plugins are definitely XML.
> 
> If you upgraded from 1.x you may be looking at the folder for your previous installation. The upgrade to 2.x still leaves 1.x on the PC.


  oh yeah 

works a treat, thanks


----------

